# Help with stance and angle



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

the skate banana has a centered stance so the inserts are already centered. Just use the same set of inserts for the front and rear bindings and it will be centered. As far as angles, that is personal preference and it most likely not what is limiting your ability to perform the flatland tricks you are trying, and rather it is your skill level.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> the skate banana has a centered stance so the inserts are already centered. Just use the same set of inserts for the front and rear bindings and it will be centered. As far as angles, that is personal preference and it most likely not what is limiting your ability to perform the flatland tricks you are trying, and rather it is your skill level.


Thanks redlude! I didn't know the inserts were already centered. As for performing tricks, yes I sure do need a lot more practice! However I am hoping that with a centered stance with good width and with current degree or maybe +15, -15 duck stance it will help me feel more comfortable or balanced.

Thanks again!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

side story .... this poor kid, it was the end of the day and his dad is checking his board in the lift line .... they had him riding pidgeon toed ... like a -9, +9


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> side story .... this poor kid, it was the end of the day and his dad is checking his board in the lift line .... they had him riding pidgeon toed ... like a -9, +9


that's horrible! Can't imagine that would work for anyone, but who knows?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

15, -15 or 18 -15...if you ride park


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

TheBigL420 said:


> 15, -15 or 18 -15...if you ride park


Thanks BigL, I actually am at 15,-12 with little wider stance. Seems ok for now, I think the it going to take some time getting used to the width. I think i am at 22 inches. I am 5ft 7in and weigh 150lbs. I think before i was riding between 19 and 20 inches width.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been riding forever and still mess with my angles and stance to make sure i'm as comfortable as can be. 

Started out the season with a 21/-15 stance and a somewhat narrow stance for my height. Then widened it up a good bit, adjusted bindings to 18/-15 but noticed my back knee kinda bothered me after a day of riding. Then got a new board set the stance even a hair wider and have my angles at 15/-12.

Now i feel way more comfortable in the park (really tried to focus on that this season), didn't effect my freeriding at all, and my knees don't bother me after a full day of riding .

Moral here is as you get older, go up/down in weight, and on different boards your stance can (probably will) change over time and on the riding your doing. So don't be scared to play with the angles and width. You really have nothing to loose .


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

darkninja said:


> I've been riding forever and still mess with my angles and stance to make sure i'm as comfortable as can be.
> 
> Started out the season with a 21/-15 stance and a somewhat narrow stance for my height. Then widened it up a good bit, adjusted bindings to 18/-15 but noticed my back knee kinda bothered me after a day of riding. Then got a new board set the stance even a hair wider and have my angles at 15/-12.
> 
> ...


amen! so true. I haven't been riding that long only for about 3 seasons and I always just stuck with the stance that I had. This season I had got a new board and read through this forum and was like lets change it up a bit, and I have to say that it really did help and improved my riding. I also changed the heal cup a bit and slanted it a bit more aggressive at 2 notches and i think i want to go one more. It sounds like wider and more duck is good for park but also is good for flatland tricks? Thanks for the input darkninja


----------

